# Elderly budgie



## MajaRaco (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey y'all! It's been a while since I've posted here, although I've certainly been lurking 

Anyway, my budgie Pyoro is around 15 years old, and he's been looking scruffy and tired lately which I initially attributed to possible disease so he has a vet appointment morning. Now I'm wondering if he's just reaching the end of his life, and he looks old, not sick. 

I always had the idea that budgies lived 30 years max, but apparently I was very wrong, as google says their average lifespan is 6 years, and that the longest lived budgie was 20! 
I am feeling heartbroken, as his partner died suddenly around February, so I've been keeping him company and have gotten even more attached to him than before. Whoops. 
I hope he lasts me a while longer, and I'm glad his life has been good enough for him to reach 15 

So, how long did you think budgies lived?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies used to live longer a few decades ago because the species had not been as inbred as it is now due to all the "birdy mills". 

However, the longest I've had a budgie live was 12 1/2 years old and that was many years ago!

Most budgies now days do well to make it past 8 and, as you indicated, the average lifespan is ~6 years old.

Your budgie has obviously been enjoying a very wonderful life with you to have reached the age of 15!! 
He certainly looks well for his age. He is a very handsome fellow.

Having him checked by an Avian Vet is good and I'm sure the vet will tell you you've done very well in caring for him.

Best wishes!*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

WOW! 15? Excellent work there! I thought the oldest budgie on record was 29. Keep loving your little guy and whether he lives until tomorrow or another ten years, he'll love you for every moment of it <3


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

15, that's great, I think he looks pretty good, keep us posted and let us know how the vet appointment goes.


----------



## MajaRaco (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the well wishes! <3

*justmoira*: you're absolutely right! The oldest recorded budgie was 29 years old, and his name was Charlie. I guess 20 was an upper limit?

Here's the update on Pyoro:
His vet says he looks very healthy for his age, and recommended I didn't get him a new partner because it might be more stressful for him, especially if they end up not getting along. 
The vet did prescribe some drops for his feet because they looked a little dusty, so Pyoro could have mites. She didn't want to do a proper skin scraping to find out, since he's old and the injury might not heal well. The drops are more preventative than anything. Other than that, she said to keep doing what I was doing, because he looked good. :budge:

I'm very happy to hear he just looks old, and is not sick. Tomorrow will be a deep clean day for all his stuff. ray: :laughing2:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very glad to hear the vet has confirmed Pyoro is doing well for his age!! Enjoy every day you have with him. :hug:*


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations on taking such good care of Pyoro. He looks very handsome indeed!


----------



## cruizea5 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm very happy to hear he just looks old, and is not sick. Tomorrow will be a deep clean day for all his stuff.


----------

